# I Got Lucky Today



## GSDMan (Sep 17, 2004)

Today was Vet day for Asia and Jasper. They were real good and charmed everyone there so I took them for a walk in the woods. We don't do this often because I don't trust their recall with any distractions. There was a sign at the trail entrance about a managed deer hunt tomorrow but I didn't think too much about it.

Everything was okay and very quiet on the trail so I decided to let the children off leash. It was sloppy because it rained yesterday so we didn't make it real far but we got down to the creek for a bit and had a pretty good time. Instead of backtracking to the truck, we took a shortcut trail. Well I'm walking along and look from Asia to Jasper. Just as I realize Jasper has alerted on something, a full grown doe jumps out of her hole 15' in front of Jasper and takes off. Well, my heart stopped when I realized my sable shepherd and his little sister are now in full chase mode, I have no leash with which to stop them, and there will be people out here tomorrow shooting at every deer like object they see!

I pulled out my most alpha-est voice (the one that says there will be immediate doom if you don't do what you're told . . . you know the one) and yelled "STOP-IT!!! NOW!!!" Much to my surprise, Asia's legs appeared to me to just fold up under her in mid stride and she came sliding to a stop already in a down. Jasper hit the brakes, turned around, and had an expression that said, "WHAT'D I DO?!?!?" I just looked at them, stunned that they actually stopped. After a second of us starring at each other I clapped my hands, said C'MON, and turned around and started walking away. I heard kaploppityplop, kaploppityplop, kaploppityplop behind me and when it stopped I looked down and there's Jasper on my left and there's Asia on my right looking up at me like "Aren't we the big dogs!"

Yes they are the big dogs today but I realize it probably should have gone much worse and I still have some adrenaline to burn off. So, as the title says, I got very lucky today and I know it.

I'm so proud and amazed with my puppers right now I can hardly stand it.

Jim


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Great recall on their parts - congrats! That would be very, very tempting for a dog. The alpha-est voice obviously worked!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Good puppers!!!!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9Good puppers!!!!


I second that!!!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BucksMom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9Good puppers!!!!
> ...


me too


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

You did get lucky Jim, but how proud you must be/should be of your dogs. We have alot of deer around our house and I did worry at first, but Ozzy isn't overly interested anymore and Sandi thinks they look like her.


----------

